# Sensitive Stomach - Dry Dog Food Suggestions



## smurphy0806 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Sigh* I just wrote a super long post and somehow lost it all. So this will be brief.

This is my first time posting to this forum. However I looked through previous posts about dog food. I found some information, however everyone's suggestions on dog food is pricey!

My dog Dublin (rescued Catahoula Leopard Dog) is allergic to Chicken (Bad diarrhea) and Salmon (BAD gas). So we feed him Lamb. On Lamb he seems to be good.

I'm looking for a reasonably priced ($40-ish for a 30 lb bag) dog food that does NOT have Chicken in it as the first few ingredients. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

smurphy0806 said:


> *Sigh* I just wrote a super long post and somehow lost it all. So this will be brief.
> 
> This is my first time posting to this forum. However I looked through previous posts about dog food. I found some information, however everyone's suggestions on dog food is pricey!
> 
> ...


Where do you live? (Price will lots of time depend on this, even when ordered online what country you live in will determine your shipping cost, if any.)

Does he have any other sensitivities?

Are you looking for Grain free or grain-inclusive foods?

What foods have you tried? 
Is there a reason that you are considering switching? Just looking for a better food, preferring another brand, etc?



Oh and BTW, :welcome: to DFC!:smile:


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

California Natural Lamb & Rice will be $7 or $8 more than you want to spend, but I have experience with it and highly recommend it. My dog also has a really sensitive stomach.


----------



## smurphy0806 (Jan 7, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Where do you live? (Price will lots of time depend on this, even when ordered online what country you live in will determine your shipping cost, if any.)
> 
> Does he have any other sensitivities?
> 
> ...


We live in Chicago, IL. 

We are not sure about other sensitivities, I think he is allergic to grass because he always gets this rash on his tummy when he spends a lot of time laying in it. 

I don't know much about grain free or grain inclusive. I don't really know why you would avoid grains. So I'm not sure.

We have tried Purina One Sensitive systems - Salmon. We have tried Eagle Pack - Lamb, but then we noticed it had chicken pretty high up in the ingredients. So we got rid of that pretty quick. 


Thanks for all the help.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

You sound like me. I would recommend going raw if you can afford it. I battle with problems for months and I thought I had the problem with chicken and fish/lamb were the solution. Countless vet bills and test with dry kibble and test only took away my money.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ok so going off of what you know he needs, and your past experiences I would suggest Taste of the Wild. 
They have one lamb based one(Sierra Mountain) with no chicken, they are a pretty good food for the money(and should be able to be found for your price range, TotW is sold at most farm supply/feed stores along with MANY smaller pet stores!:smile 
I also would NOT rule out salmon(or fish in general) because of the one that you fed Purina food is NASTY stuff, and no sensitivities that were shown on it should automatically rule out that protein in better foods!:wink: 
So I would also suggest the Pacific Stream TotW as an alternative and something that you can see about rotating or adding into the "normal" food to mix it up and provide variety!:biggrin:
(They also have 2 others, but they have chicken in them so I wouldnt suggest them for a dog with sensitivities.)

Grains are not good for our pet carnivores, and should be avoided. They are also a high allergen, so many dogs who dont do good on grain inclusive foods will do much better on grain free foods!:wink:


And I, like Bridget, would HIGHLY suggest raw, but you came to the D/C section to learn about your processed food options....but if you would like to learn more I would highly suggest you come over and look around in the raw feeding section!:thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I was going to suggest TOTW as well. Their food is pretty decent, as long as you don't have a problem with Diamond making it. It costs $49.00 for 30lbs as our local little Ma & Pa pet shop in our small town here, so I'm sure you'll be able to find it cheaper in IL or on the internet if you do a bit of searching.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I was also going to suggest TOTW, Sierra Mountain Formula, I have a male boxer with a very sensitive tummy, it took us 8 long months to find the right food for him to reduce his gas and to consistantly have solid stools. I've actually joined this forum because I am planning on going RAW for him, after a lot of research I've decided that kibble is not the best thing for my fur-babies and I'm going to be making the switch soon, but as far as kibble goes TOTW is one of the better ones, and well worth the extra $ for your pup!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DandD said:


> I was also going to suggest TOTW, Sierra Mountain Formula, I have a male boxer with a very sensitive tummy, it took us 8 long months to find the right food for him to reduce his gas and to consistantly have solid stools. I've actually joined this forum because I am planning on going RAW for him, after a lot of research I've decided that kibble is not the best thing for my fur-babies and I'm going to be making the switch soon, but as far as kibble goes TOTW is one of the better ones, and well worth the extra $ for your pup!


Yep, Brody(our Pug/x) was the same way(other then his was hair problems, including HEAVY shedding and then gas as well) 1 of Acana's formulas and then TotW's SM was the only 2 processed foods that he did decent on. Now on raw he doesnt have either problem...but as far as processed foods go I HIGHLY suggest TotW!:thumb:

(Also to the OP remember, on higher quality, and grain free food, you are going to be feeding less because you arent just filling your dog up with fillers!!:wink


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I did some pricing yesterday of the different better quality kibbles, to help a friend who is taking her dog off Science Diet Prescription ZD. I found that TOTW is actually very good price for the ingredients it has.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> I did some pricing yesterday of the different better quality kibbles, to help a friend who is taking her dog off Science Diet Prescription ZD. I found that TOTW is actually very good price for the ingredients it has.



For us here in Alberta it is actually $20 less per bag than Acana, which is the only other kibble I personally believe to be of as good a quality, and Acana is Alberta made, it makes no sense to me at all!!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Jack Monzon said:


> California Natural Lamb & Rice will be $7 or $8 more than you want to spend, but I have experience with it and highly recommend it. My dog also has a really sensitive stomach.


I agree with this suggestion. It's a very simple ingredient list that agrees with many dogs. The *"price to feed"* needs to be taken into consideration - not just the price on the bag.

Taste of the Wild Sierra Mt. has 388 kcal/cup; while California Natural Lamb Meal and Rice has 430 kcal/cup. So, a bag of the CN Lamb would last longer than TOTW.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> I agree with this suggestion. It's a very simple ingredient list that agrees with many dogs. The *"price to feed"* needs to be taken into consideration - not just the price on the bag.
> 
> Taste of the Wild Sierra Mt. has 388 kcal/cup; while California Natural Lamb Meal and Rice has 430 kcal/cup. So, a bag of the CN Lamb would last longer than TOTW.


I would far rather feed the TotW lamb and potato:

"Lamb, lamb meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, pea protein, roasted lamb" (top 8.)
Protein: 25% Minimum 
Fat: 15% Minimum

Then CN lamb and rice:
"Lamb meal, brown rice, rice, sunflower oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid), natural flavors, potassium chloride, vitamins"(top 7.)

Crude Protein (Min) 21.0 %
Crude Fat (Min) 11.0 %


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, thats exactly what I was taking into consideration when looking at all the kibbles, the first few ingredients. CN is definately on my list, but TOTW is cheaper and has more meat. Not that I'm an expert, but it just seemed to be a better food, unless, that is, IF you don't need to feed one with limited ingredients.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I would far rather feed the TotW lamb and potato:
> 
> "Lamb, lamb meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, pea protein, roasted lamb" (top 8.)
> Protein: 25% Minimum
> ...


The adult CN formulas are lower in protein/fat than what I personally prefer also.

The California Natural Puppy formulas with 26% protein and 16% fat I think are their better formulas for any age since they contain higher protein and fat. Ingredient-wise, though, I'm not a big fan of the canola oil or "roasted" meats used in TOTW formulas.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree that Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain (lamb) would be a good economic choice and it fits all the criteria you are looking for, no fish or chicken, you should be able to find a 30lb bag for under $50. I find my catahoulas do much better on a grain free diet (mine are actually thriving on raw but before they were on raw I always kept them on high-quality grain free kibbles), but there are also some decent grain inclusive foods you could try, such as California Natural lamb & rice or Nature's Variety Prairie lamb formula (I believe it's a lamb and oatmeal formula).

By the way... how about some pictures of this catahoooma?! They're my favorite breed (if you couldn't already tell, lol).


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, thats exactly what I was taking into consideration when looking at all the kibbles, the first few ingredients. *CN is definately on my list, but TOTW is cheaper and has more meat.* Not that I'm an expert, but it just seemed to be a better food, unless, that is, IF you don't need to feed one with limited ingredients.


TOTW may not be cheaper to feed although it's cheaper per bag. The kcals per cup are significantly lower so you end up needing to feed more than the CN.

Also, I'm not sure we consumers can really be certain there is more meat in the TOTW than in the CN. Lamb may be listed 3 different times in the TOTW, but it also lists "pea protein" which ups the total protein %. My point is that TOTW listing fresh lamb 2 times; lamb meal once and some type of potatoes or peas 4 times may not have any more meat protein than a California Natural formula that lists a meat meal once and rice twice.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

TOTW is a quality food but the thread title specifies "sensitive stomach," which CN is more known for. Either one is quality though.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Jack Monzon said:


> TOTW is a quality food but the thread title specifies "sensitive stomach," which CN is more known for. Either one is quality though.


Well the reason that I still suggested TotW is because of the two foods that the dog has already been on, neither good quality, both high with fillers, including corn and much more nasty crap!:wink:

So thus IME sensitive stomach might not actually be the problem here....it might very well be that the dog needs higher quality food!:wink:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not sure how much TOTW would be good for a sensitive stomach, though. Lots of ingredients, if you are looking for simple. I think TOTW is a nice choice, but I hear a couple of mixed issues about it (see a lot of gas, etc, sometimes, but other dogs do fantastic on it) so I guess it just depends.

They have grainfree CN which are some decent formulas.


----------



## smurphy0806 (Jan 7, 2012)

catahoulamom said:


> By the way... how about some pictures of this catahoooma?! They're my favorite breed (if you couldn't already tell, lol).











Here he is.  We assume he has some other breed in him, since he was originally found on the street. Also his "base" coloring is abnormal for a Catahoula, however everything else seems to fit. Energy, Personality, the whole deal. He is such a good boy. Sleeping on my lap right now. He doesn't realize how big he is. Haha.

Dublin is *my* first dog. I grew up with dogs, but he is my first; therefore I have a TON of photos if you want to see more. 

But anyway, about the food. 

I'll probably buy TOTW or CN. Thanks for the suggestions. As far as raw, I'm sure that is better for dogs, but I just can't justify the money... :-/ If Dublin were a show dog I would probably consider it... Is that mean? 




On a side note - I think we are going to the vet on Monday. Dub goes to doggy day care once a week to get out all his energy. He came home on Wednesday with a cut on his Rear end... I think the cut got infected, its swollen. *sigh* Oh well.


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

smurphy0806 said:


> I'll probably buy TOTW or CN. Thanks for the suggestions. As far as raw, I'm sure that is better for dogs, but I just can't justify the money... :-/ If Dublin were a show dog I would probably consider it... Is that mean?


I have found that raw is cheaper than kibble actually. My dog has a VERY sensitive digestive system. The lower part of his small intestines doesn't work properly. He was on TOTW Pacific Stream and he did fine on it. But I wanted something healthier for him. I was worried about the cost as well. Let me tell you about my first meat buying experience.

I went to food lion to buy chicken. I ended up bringing home 42lbs of chicken. I got 2-10lb bags of leg quarters, 5 whole chickens and 2 whole cut up chickens. I spent $26.

Here, a 30lb bag of TOTW cost $50.11 with tax.

I got 12 more pounds for $24 less.

I found a meat supplier in my area where I can get meat in bulk for crazy cheap. Also, an asian market where I can get whatever type of meat I can imagine for decent prices.

So, if you are interested in RAW, I really suggest you look into it. Especially since your dog has a sensitive system. You really can save a lot of money. And the people on here are great tools to use for advice. I know they've helped me tons!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

He's precious! I don't know if my catahoulas are purebred either, they're both rescues too. One is for sure a lab x catahoula, my larger one I think is purebred but it doesn't really matter either way. Good on you for rescuing him from the street! I love his color.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

DandD said:


> For us here in Alberta it is actually $20 less per bag than Acana, which is the only other kibble I personally believe to be of as good a quality, and Acana is Alberta made, it makes no sense to me at all!!


Really? Were you talking about TOTW here??? I thought TOTW was expensive everywhere in Canada. Acana ranges from $55 - $65 here in Manitoba, and then TOTW is $70 - $75....isn't that ridiculous??? That's the only reason I feed Orijen (it ranges from $65 - $90, $90 being the Regional Red formula) and Acana. It sickens me that TOTW price is jacked up so high, as all dog foods here in Manitoba (anything of quality is $50 + ).

Sorry to highjack the thread, that was just shocking!!!


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

The most effective food I have ever seen for dogs with serious digestive issues is Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach. Dogs that have never had a solid bowel movement do very well on this food. It just works.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

DogLuver said:


> Really? Were you talking about TOTW here??? I thought TOTW was expensive everywhere in Canada. Acana ranges from $55 - $65 here in Manitoba, and then TOTW is $70 - $75....isn't that ridiculous??? That's the only reason I feed Orijen (it ranges from $65 - $90, $90 being the Regional Red formula) and Acana. It sickens me that TOTW price is jacked up so high, as all dog foods here in Manitoba (anything of quality is $50 + ).
> 
> Sorry to highjack the thread, that was just shocking!!!


How strange is that?! TOTW here is $65, and most Acana are $80-85. That makes absolutely no freaking sense at all!!!!


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

You can try some organic food available in the market or raw meat or home cooked food for your dog. Check Homemade Pet Food Article - Allrecipes.com, Housepet Magazine - Dog food recipes for recipes. Hope it helps


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

westminsterthree said:


> The most effective food I have ever seen for dogs with serious digestive issues is Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach. Dogs that have never had a solid bowel movement do very well on this food. It just works.


Ahh...I understand now. Just finished replying to your other post about Orijen being crap food. Canines are carnivores, this is very important to understand when you begin to learn about canine nutrition and diet. You need to take some time to look around this site some more and educate yourself before you begin giving advice to other people. I suggest checking out the RAW section, you will get a better understanding of what canines nutritional needs are, and then you can start looking for a better kibble, or switch to RAW would be best.



DandD said:


> How strange is that?! TOTW here is $65, and most Acana are $80-85. That makes absolutely no freaking sense at all!!!!


That is ridiculous!! And Acana is made in Alberta....jee wiz hey!??!?!? Although that's not fair to you, I'm glad Acana is cheaper here . What does Orijen cost??? I'm kinda nervous to hear this one?


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

DogLuver said:


> That is ridiculous!! And Acana is made in Alberta....jee wiz hey!??!?!? Although that's not fair to you, I'm glad Acana is cheaper here . What does Orijen cost??? I'm kinda nervous to hear this one?



I'm not sure, we didn't even bother trying Orijen since its the same maker as Acana, it was already an 8 month process with our boy to find a food he is finally consistant on, that's why I'm here, we are going to switch to raw right away.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

westminsterthree said:


> The most effective food I have ever seen for dogs with serious digestive issues is Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach. Dogs that have never had a solid bowel movement do very well on this food. It just works.


I've been on enough forums to have read about a number of people saying they have success with this formula. However, I really can't see what it would be in the ingredients or the guaranteed analysis to make that so. I would never feed this formula or other Purina products due to their inclusion of unnamed animal fat and unnamed animal digest. I don't want the sources to be that vague and open-ended.


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

PDXdogmom said:


> I've been on enough forums to have read about a number of people saying they have success with this formula. However, I really can't see what it would be in the ingredients or the guaranteed analysis to make that so. I would never feed this formula or other Purina products due to their inclusion of unnamed animal fat and unnamed animal digest. I don't want the sources to be that vague and open-ended.


The unnamed fat is a mix of beef, pork, chicken and turkey fat. The reason why it works is that the ingredients are subject to a very fine grind and a multi-step cooking process. You are right to react that way because it is a pretty rich food and nothing like a prescription food. 

The stuff is a godsend for some dogs that don't do well on anything else. Same for Purina One Sensitive System. My sisters three toy dogs cannot keep down anything but that and they are in perfect health. Go figure.

It just works and some dogs are the better for it.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

westminsterthree said:


> The unnamed fat is a mix of beef, pork, chicken and turkey fat. The reason why it works is that the ingredients are subject to a very fine grind and a multi-step cooking process. You are right to react that way because it is a pretty rich food and nothing like a prescription food.
> 
> The stuff is a godsend for some dogs that don't do well on anything else. Same for Purina One Sensitive System. My sisters three toy dogs cannot keep down anything but that and they are in perfect health. Go figure.
> 
> It just works and some dogs are the better for it.


Your description about the food being made with a special process and a very fine grind may be accurate.

You name 4 different animal meats that constitute the unnamed animal fat. How can any of us really know that it is only those 4 specific animals and not a host of other animals? I would think in a legal sense the company could include quite a few other kinds of animals under an "animal fat" heading.

I haven't had a need to, but I would avoid all "prescription" foods at great length for my dogs.


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

PDXdogmom said:


> Your description about the food being made with a special process and a very fine grind may be accurate.
> 
> You name 4 different animal meats that constitute the unnamed animal fat. How can any of us really know that it is only those 4 specific animals and not a host of other animals? I would think in a legal sense the company could include quite a few other kinds of animals under an "animal fat" heading.
> 
> I haven't had a need to, but I would avoid all "prescription" foods at great length for my dogs.


I know a nutritionist there. His brother was my roommate in graduate school. That is what the fat is - beef, pork, chicken & turkey. I would guess it is more beef and pork. 

If the fat was from road kills and dead dogs and cats the story would have been on 60 minutes already.

I wouldn't be too concerned. Same for anything labelled "poultry" who cares the only two birds raised on a commercial level are turkey and chicken. If duck was in there would it matter.

This is a good diet that works. If you had a German Shepherd, let's say, that never had a solid stool until this food, you would assume Purina's scientists are doing the right thing.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

sorry, I dont buy it, how hard is it to list specific fats? typically those are the same foods that used unnamed meat and bone meals that comes from god knows where.


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> sorry, I dont buy it, how hard is it to list specific fats? typically those are the same foods that used unnamed meat and bone meals that comes from god knows where.


The FDA has tested ingredients numerous times before and never have found any dog or cat DNA in any dog foods sold in the USA. I agree with you but Purina is not using road kills or dogs and cats in the food. More than likely the mix changes so they don't want to commit. It doesn't really matter to me whether it beef, pork, chicken or turkey fat.

All I know is that when I lose, 50% of the time the dog is eating Pro Plan.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

westminsterthree said:


> The FDA has tested ingredients numerous times before and never have found any dog or cat DNA in any dog foods sold in the USA. I agree with you but Purina is not using road kills or dogs and cats in the food. *More than likely the mix changes so they don't want to commit*. It doesn't really matter to me whether it beef, pork, chicken or turkey fat.
> 
> All I know is that when I lose, 50% of the time the dog is eating Pro Plan.


I would agree that from an economics standpoint for them they can fill in the "animal fat" portion with whatever was cheapest when the last bulk supply was purchased. I do wonder if a dog has an intolerance to a specific protein, let's say beef, if having 15% beef fat might be a problem.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> I would agree that from an economics standpoint for them they can fill in the "animal fat" portion with whatever was cheapest when the last bulk supply was purchased. I do wonder if a dog has an intolerance to a specific protein, let's say beef, if having 15% beef fat might be a problem.


It is for Brody and Leo both!

ANY amount of cooked chicken, even in the VERY SMALLEST, will cause skin problems...then the length of time that they eat it depends on how bad and long it lasts!!!!


----------



## JustaLilBitaLuck (Jan 15, 2012)

To answer the original post...

There are quite a few foods that I recommend to people with sensitive dogs...

Canine Caviar - This is one of the most digestible foods on the market. They use an extremely simple ingredient list, and the food is only cooked/extruded for 6 seconds, leaving it at 91-93% digestibility. They have both grain-free and grain-inclusive formulas in a variety of protein sources.

Nature's Variety Instinct LID - Another food with a limited ingredient list (one protein, one carb). Both formulas are grain-free, with either turkey or lamb as the protein.

PureVita - This food is made in Minnesota, so it's a huge hit at our store (we're in Minnesota). All their formulas are single-source proteins, with moderate protein and fat levels. They have grain-inclusive (chicken, salmon, duck) and grain-free (turkey, salmon, bison) formulas.

Hope this helps!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

JustaLilBitaLuck said:


> To answer the original post...
> 
> There are quite a few foods that I recommend to people with sensitive dogs...
> 
> ...


I just started feeding my dogs the PureVita Turkey two months ago and am very satisfied. My golden tends to have some ingredient intolerances, but handles this food well. I do like to add a little extra protein with their dinner meal. Does the store you work in also sell the regular NutriSource line of formulas?

I tried the Canine Caviar last summer and originally was very pleased with its simple ingredient list and use of millet. I was disappointed though when the formulas changed several months ago. Now they have yeast culture as a primary ingredient rather than quite far down on the list like most brands do. So, I quit feeding it. Any chance you've talked with any customers who fed the old formula; then tried the new and if they've noticed any changes in their dogs?

I agree that simple formulas can be very good at times.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've seen California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato give more dogs with sensitive tummies relief than any other kibble. I don't know why, but it just seems to work for so many dogs.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

JustaLilBitaLuck said:


> To answer the original post...
> 
> There are quite a few foods that I recommend to people with sensitive dogs...
> 
> ...


 ugh When I tried to put Raj on a higher quality food I put him on this. He had the WORST stomach issues ever! I was tough on it too, I fed it for two months then finally I switched him back to TOTW and he did a bit better.


----------



## smurphy0806 (Jan 7, 2012)

JustaLilBitaLuck said:


> To answer the original post...
> 
> There are quite a few foods that I recommend to people with sensitive dogs...
> 
> ...


Those sound expensive. :-/ I'm sure MN is comparable to Chicago, give or take a few $$. What are those prices?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

smurphy0806 said:


> Those sound expensive. :-/ I'm sure MN is comparable to Chicago, give or take a few $$. What are those prices?


I'm not who you directed the question to; but in Portland, Oregon I pay $54.99 for a 26 lb. bag of NutriSource Pure Vita Grain Free Turkey. It's been great for my dogs but not inexpensive. It's less expensive though than a number of grain free foods I've tried.

I plan to try the NutriSource (not their Pure Vita line) Grain Free Lamb in another month. That retails for about $10-$12 less but you also get 4 lbs. more food with its 30 lb. bag. It's also a very simple formula.


----------



## JustaLilBitaLuck (Jan 15, 2012)

PDXdogmom said:


> I just started feeding my dogs the PureVita Turkey two months ago and am very satisfied. My golden tends to have some ingredient intolerances, but handles this food well. I do like to add a little extra protein with their dinner meal. *Does the store you work in also sell the regular NutriSource line of formulas?*


Yes, we sell the entire NutriSource/PureVita/Natural Planet line. A lot of people like the idea that it's local, so it's a top seller!



PDXdogmom said:


> I tried the Canine Caviar last summer and originally was very pleased with its simple ingredient list and use of millet. I was disappointed though when the formulas changed several months ago. Now they have yeast culture as a primary ingredient rather than quite far down on the list like most brands do. So, I quit feeding it. *Any chance you've talked with any customers who fed the old formula; then tried the new and if they've noticed any changes in their dogs?*


I honestly can say I haven't spoken to anyone that noticed a change in their dogs, or even noticed that the formula had switched.



smurphy0806 said:


> Those sound expensive. :-/ I'm sure MN is comparable to Chicago, give or take a few $$. What are those prices?


Price varies by brand, and then by flavor within the brand, but they all will retail for $50-$60 for a 25-30lb bag.


----------

